# Jo (earthekitt) - miss you tooo!



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Jo if you read this, just know how much i miss your insights and humour on these pages.  I feel like I'm at school and my friend has moved away!!!!!!!  So if you could - please come back!!!!


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, EarthKitt, we miss you.... please come back!!!!


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Here, here....please come back Jo....we miss you!!!xxx

Bel,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

...and from me too !!
Please come back Jo, it's not the same without you.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have only been a member since August and I miss your posts, so come back to us when you are ready - hope everything is going well for you.  Take care hun.

Schmoo x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

likewise!


roze


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw her on a thread recently (Invimed maybe?) so she's not deserted completely.

Hope she comes back though.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Jo,

I know it's selfish but I'd love to have you back too.  Hope you are well.


Miss you
x


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hi girls - thanks for your lovely messages

I have been popping in and out but have no strength to post much at the moment. I cannot believe how tired I am. Main problem is that I am not getting to sleep until around 4-5 AM and then having to get up at 7 for work.
I am actually off sick today because of breathing problems. I saw the renal docs a few weeks ago for my lupus and they said I was anaemic but didn't prescribe anything, I thought I would wait until my ante natal next Friday (3/11) but that suddenly seems like an eternity so I'm going to see the GP tonight to see what she recommends. Also to prime her for a mega sick note in the next few weeks. I am telling work that I am starting maternity leave at 34 weeks. Midwife laughed when I told her that.
I've checked the maternity policy at work and if you're off sick they will auto trigger maternity leave at 34 weeks so I though I'd put that in my notification and if I need to go off earlier then I will get a sicknote - and full pay.
I feel really bad about it and people at work don't understand why I am so rough - I haven't told anyone yet it's twins - thought I would wait until  after the 20 weeks scan next Friday.
DH says he's going to get a single bed so I can sleep in another room 'cos I'm disturbing him - excuse me!! I know who is going to sleep in another room and it certainly isn't me squashed up in a single bed. What did I marry....? I've already told him that when he dies I'm going gay

I'm off to the dentist this afternoon as  my gums are bleeding a lot and when I floss my lower jaw - well it smells like the stuff at the bottom of the fishtank when you give it the annual  clear out  - sorry tmi  

I will try to be a good girl in future and post at least once daily - Safarigirl - you're 12 weeks on Monday - a nice big milestone

I'm seeing SashaB on Saturday - can't wait to meet (and cuddle) Bella. 

Going to do some trawling back on threads to find out what people are up to - good to see Roze is back in from the cold   
Be in touch soon

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Jo,

So nice to have news of you.  Don't worry about posting daily ... just let us know you are Ok from time to time.  You have helped so many people already on here with all your posts...I think it does not hurt to tell it is twins if it helps people at work to ease up on you.  You need to take it easy and I think 34 weeks in your case is not asking too much.  You have a DS to care for as well!

yes and put DP in the other room absolutely!!  You need your rest more then anyone right now. 
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Jo,

glad youre ok..well sort of  ..Look after yourelf and stuff em at work..thats what I say..you have 3 to look after now   Hope you feel better soon,

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Aaaaahhhhhh Jo - you posted!  You certainly dont have to post every day if you are not up to it, but i hope you realise how much everyone here misses you and can support you as well.  I know this pregnancy hasnt been easy, and you have had so much to deal with already ... but its just so nice to have you back again!!!! I hope you are feeling all warm and loved by all the responses .... now about that spare bed!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Jo
So glad to hear from you - and you just concentrate on taking really good care of yourself and no guilt allowed !
take it easy love caseyxxx


----------



## sandyw (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Jo

So good to hear from you- take it easy love and rest up!

Thinking of you
Sandy


----------



## cecily parsley (Jun 14, 2006)

Jo
Welcome back, hope they can give you something for the anaemia, you must be so tired working, and having sleepless nights, never mind being pregnant with twins and having lupus. Blimey!
I will be just echoing everyone else when I say this site hasnt been the same without you. You have been massively missed, not just 'cause you are such a vast font of knowledge but because your posts are so amusing! 

I know youve done this all before, but I seem to remember something about public sector being able to work till 29 weeks and then go on sick leave with pay? Because hols on mat leave are counted? 

btw if it is dh snoring that is one of the contributing factors keeping  you awake Ive just discovered a miracle cure which isnt the spare room, !

anyway, lovely to hear from you 

take care
cecily xx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Jo honey, so pleased to see you back....................ditto what the others say, rest up and only post when you feel like it!!! 
(and as for your DH!!! well................................  !!)

Now, Cecilyparsley..............................about this snoring cure??
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze tell!!!! 

Love
Yonny x


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Jo,

Great to hear from you!! Sorry you are having such a rough time. I really hope things start to improve for you very soon, and as for your DH.....men eh?? We've really missed your posts and it's great to have you back!!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Jo - just came on to post to wish you well - really hopethigns improve for you and you get some joy with the GP etc...rest up sweetheart as best you can.

Thinking of you hun  

Deb X


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo, great to hear from you, hope that you can sort out the anaemia and that you soon enter the "blooming" phase of pregnancy!

Take care of yourself and your precious beanies and boot DH out onto the single bed!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi

Earthekitt, sorry to hear your having a rough time, hope you start to feel better soon, I can totally relate to the going gay bit   men eh, cant live with them nor without  

Love

Marina


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Sooooooo sooooo pleased to hear from you Jo, like everyone else I have missed you very much.  
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------

